# Hells Bay Professional build



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

After going through 3 Beavertail’s, 1 EC, and 1 Cayo, I decided enough was enough. I recently and decided to have a new Hells Bay Professional built with Carbon Innegra. It’ll be the second of its kind, the first is owned by Chico Fernandez. First and foremost, upon walking into their factory I noticed a night and day difference compared to all competition. The operation as a whole, is as professional as can be, and the process of building is as thorough as you can imagine. Everything I’ve asked for is possible, even though I’ve been told by other builders in the past differently. All the staff is knowledgeable, friendly, and seemingly happy to grow their Hells Bay family like youre a spotlight customer to them. Step by step updates, along with pictures have been provided every step of the way. Everything has been as transparent as humanly possible, and I can’t imagine doing business with another company again. I guess you could say I finally feel at home with my decision. I’m on week 9 out of a 11 week wait now, so I know I’m a little late, but I figured I’d share some pictures for those interested. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Couldn’t fit all of my photos, but here is the most recent, as well as a photo of the Carbon Innegra.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats! Sweet ride!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick skiff, time to catch some fish soon!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sick skiff, time to catch some fish soon!


Every day feels like an eternity right now lol


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats! Look forward to more pics!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice skiff!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Was the CI an additional upgrade? The only boats that I see advertised with CI are the Drake brothers' skiffs.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Innegra's advantage over kevlar is that it is hydrophobic rather than hydrophillic. Basically that means if water does get to it it will not absorb it like kevlar will. There is also a very slight weight advantage over kevlar as well if it is infused correctly.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Shes a beut Clark!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great! Color combo looks fantastic too -- what colors are those?

Also, I'm assuming that little compartment at the very front gets filled with foam? I can't think of another reason it would be separated from the rest of it.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Fishshoot said:


> Innegra's advantage over kevlar is that it is hydrophobic rather than hydrophillic. Basically that means if water does get to it it will not absorb it like kevlar will. There is also a very slight weight advantage over kevlar as well if it is infused correctly.


Correct, however with this said, your resins that are infused during this stage will also “absorb” so to speak into the Kevlar, where as with the Innegra, with it being hydrophobic, will not. The difference in weight depending on your build demensions usully vary from 60-80lbs lighter on boats that are Innegra infused skiffs.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

firefighter813x said:


> Was the CI an additional upgrade? The only boats that I see advertised with CI are the Drake brothers' skiffs.


Drake was far from the first, they are just ones using this method for promotion. Multiple skiff manufacturers have been using this method since 2010, most notable the earliest press release of this method was from East Cape back in 2010, but the option to do so has been around depending on your builder. As far as an upcharge I was not charged for the difference.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

bryson said:


> Looks great! Color combo looks fantastic too -- what colors are those?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that little compartment at the very front gets filled with foam? I can't think of another reason it would be separated from the rest of it.


Ice blue/whisper gray. One of those classic early color schemes. I have an onboard charger being installed, and the wall put up helps separate the nav nights from the forward compartment, with the wall being used to mount the charger to it.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it epoxy infused, post cured?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt05 said:


> Ice blue/whisper gray. One of those classic early color schemes. I have an onboard charger being installed, and the wall put up helps separate the nav nights from the forward compartment, with the wall being used to mount the charger to it.


I think you're going to find your fuel tank vent carbon media filter mounted on that bulkhead, your battery charger mounted on the port side, and your trolling motor battery switch on the starboard side unless you've specifically asked for something different.

Nice color selection. Its going to look great with that F70.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Best skiff out there. Keep the pictures coming. Congratulations.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, she’ll be done with rigging today so I’ll have more pics shortly. The only hold up is waiting for Blue Point to get all the powder coating done then it’s go time!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Too stoked, this Friday is pickup day!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Looking great Matt! A huge congrats!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

What a pearl!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Coming from a whip classic this boat is massive. You will not be disappointed! Lifer boat right here!

PS- who was your sales rep?


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I can’t wait to get some slime on her! Pretty much having trouble sleeping this week like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

mmccull5 said:


> Coming from a whip classic this boat is massive. You will not be disappointed! Lifer boat right here!
> 
> PS- who was your sales rep?


Jake Raiken is the rep I’ve been dealing with. First class all the way, very good and thorough.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Looking great Matt! A huge congrats!


Same to you buddy! Looks like we both will be having an exciting August!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice to see that you got away from the BT junk. You will not be disappointed and this one won't fall apart.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow BT is junk can you elaborate on that the few that I have seen looked pretty sweet am I missing something?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wow BT is junk can you elaborate on that the few that I have seen looked pretty sweet am I missing something?


that would completely derail this thread. PM me if you care to know more. 

sincerely, an old BT owner


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Barbs_deep said:


> that would completely derail this thread. PM me if you care to know more.
> 
> sincerely, an old BT owner


No biggie always thought they were built well no dog in the fight nice professional to the op. Can't wait for water pics


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

(patiently waiting)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You're gonna love her! Just curious why the PP is mounted to the port side of the motor versus the starboard side? Just personal preference?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I can't answer for @Matt05 (hopefully he's too busy fishing his new HB!) but I definitely prefer the PP on the port side. I think it's just based on my poling technique.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol sorry guys I wound up extremely busy this weekend but she came home on time. Will load up some pictures when I get home today!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> I can't answer for @Matt05 (hopefully he's too busy fishing his new HB!) but I definitely prefer the PP on the port side. I think it's just based on my poling technique.


I pole from my right side, which is why I wanted the power pole on the port side. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

can't wait to see some pics! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Heres a few quick pics I just snapped. I’ve got to say, performance wise I’ve never been on such a finely tuned machine.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

For those wondering, I wanted to minimize the gauges and decided to NMEA 2000 the yamaha into the simrad. It gives you everything you need with speed readings, RPMs, water pressure, engine temp, etc.. literally everything you can possibly cover. When I’m running, I just switch over to the gauges and it’s all on the screen, with minimal clutter on the dash. I asked for the Yamaha switch plate to be removed for a cleaner look as well, all in all I wouldn’t have done anything different. The removable tongue breaks at the nose and though it’s used for storage to fit in the garage, really makes it a showroom style when it comes to appearance.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Also, the standard casting platform is 14 inches in height but I wanted it a little higher, so they made it 16 inches. It’s only two inches of a difference but I feel like the vantage point is a huge difference.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Incredible! Absolutely beautiful. No detail left unturned. Room to spare in the garage too, glad it fits so well.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Incredible! Absolutely beautiful. No detail left unturned. Room to spare in the garage too, glad it fits so well.


Thanks man. I honesty didn’t expect it to fit so well so it was an added bonus for sure.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Turned out great! What transducer did you go with?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful Boat! Probably the only thing I would trade my Old Pro for would be a new Pro!


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

mmccull5 said:


> Turned out great! What transducer did you go with?


I went with the original transducer, I’m never really too concerned with depth and such and the total scan was a little too much for me personally. I feel like it’s too big and didn’t want to add any more disrupted water flow while running.


----------

